# I Can't Believe We Did It......



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

What a process this has been!







I spent weeks reading various forums and narrowing down brands and models that suited our family. I know more about trucks than I ever thought I would want to and visited only the dealers that carried the brands I had shortlisted. Although I found mixed reviews on the Outback especially on the service end, I must admit when DH and I stepped into the trailer we were hooked. Beat out the Sunline Solaris, Frontier, and Okanagan (Canadian). *We are now the proud owners of a 26RS. *







The kids absolutely love the quad bunkhouse. We will be doing the walkthrough next week and I am already itching to take it out on a test run. Now I will be focussing on all the prep work and how to's on RVing. DH may have been an Eagle Scout but he has never RV'd and although my family always travelled in our TT when I was growing up, I couldn't tell you how to hook anything up. I guess it's crash course time!

OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT

2005 Keystone Outback 26RS

Dodge Ram 1500, 5.7L V8 Hemi
Carolyn, Peter, and two very active little girls

Let the adventure begin!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations on the new 26RS. I think you made a great choice. When you do have a question, don't be shy, just go ahead and post it.

Your going to love your Outback.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback!!!

Let the fun begin























Gary


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

My research revealed that many negative comments stemmed from the first year or two of production. This is common in many things including automobiles. It takes a while to work the bugs out. The new ones should be just right. We love ours. It is a fiver and while there are differences- like you,once I saw it I was hooked. I always say my Outback makes me smile







. I hope yours does the same for you. Congratulations.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Alberta! Now jump right in


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!

You're going to love your Outback.

If you search long enough you will always fine negative comments on anything. Glad you found this group...we're here to help with any issue and to share other fun camping information.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi cts_ alberta action

welcome aboard and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome cts_alberta to the Group
And congrats on the 26RS,That's what sold us on the 26RS.
Just remember things will not go real smooth the first couple of times out.
Just take your time with, let everyone get adjusted to it And Have lots of FUN








Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outback ownership. Many happy days are ahead. Enjoy and have a blast.


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Welcome.

Let the fun begin!!!!

Betty King


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi! from Abilene, Texas!

Have a great summer!









Mark


----------

